# Slaughter Houses Reopening



## SarahFair (Dec 2, 2011)

I was wondering what everyones thoughts and opinions on the possible reopening of slaughter houses for horses were?


----------



## tony2001577 (Dec 2, 2011)

interesting ....from what i read most of the meat will be shipped over seas .


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 2, 2011)

There's already a thread here somewhere but i don't know how to link it.

I'm in favor of it.  The economy is hard and a horse is a LOT more to expensive to keep than most folks think.  Slaughter houses put a floor on the value so they are at least worth something and give desperate folks a way out of horse ownership that they can no longer afford.  Cruel, maybe. But no worse than turning them loose on management areas or killing and burying them or allowing them to starve.

I've never had horse meat but would be open to trying it.  For what it is worth I have owned horses and they were "pets" that I wouldn't eat but that doesn't make the meat inedible.  Some folks think of Bambi so they can't eat venison.  No difference in the thought process in my opinion.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been a horse lover all my life and have had horses on and off for 40 years, and I am in favor of the return of slaughter houses. There are horses that don't need to be saved for many reasons. There are just as many that need and deserve good homes and those will be better off and better able to survive. No one likes euthanisia of pets or slaughter of horses, me included, but there is a place for it. 

Julia


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 2, 2011)

And in these times more need than usual as more people are unable to care for their animals.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm fine with reopening.  I don't see a reason why they shouldn't be open to begin with if there is a demand for the service/product it supplies.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in favor of it...Better than turning them loose like some folks have been doing.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in agreement with it.
I love horses with all my heart and have been waiting since I was a little girl to own one.

I was watching a new report on rescue horses and people are just leaving them locked up in stalls. 
Horses were going at auction for $12!


I would rather them be put down than to suffer from starvation, sores, abuse, etc..


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 2, 2011)

I read that after U S slaughterhouses were closed, horses were simply shipped to Mexican slaughterhouses where there are fewer rules for humane treatment.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 2, 2011)

glad to see them come back!

i'd like to see more respect for the animal b4 they die. i've seen video of previous slaughter houses and it was not as respectful as humane adults should be.
i may sound silly to some but i beleive the horse, and all animals, have a spirit like us. just dont disrespect them as they die for humane profit.

overall it's a huge benifit. many lame uncomfortable horses out there. many horses with no home and are not being takin care of. then there are some horses that are pains in the blank and just need to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 3, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> I read that after U S slaughterhouses were closed, horses were simply shipped to Mexican slaughterhouses where there are fewer rules for humane treatment.



You are correct.  When slaughter houses for horses to be used for human consumption were closed here in the States, they were merely shipped across the border to Mexico.  Unlike here in the States, there aren't any rules nor regulations for the treatment or slaughter of the animals.   I've seen far too many older horses or lame horses wasting away in someone's pasture before dying a suffering death of starvation because no one wanted a lame horse. 

Therefore, I am okay with slaughter houses reopening for the slaughter of equines for human consumption. 

What many people don't realize that are wholly against this is that H.R. 2112 didn't automatically reopen slaughter houses.  It was an appropriations bill to provide or remove funding for various facets, including the agricultural sector.  Slaughter houses won't reopen with the snap of someone's fingers.  The various rules and regulations have to be written and carried out in regards to handle operations from the transportation and care of the equine down to how the meat will be graded and exported.  

Some of the folks against this bill don't realize that horses are still being sold for slaughter so why not bring that business back to the United States, create some regulations for humane treatment and slaughter, and make the truck ride a heck of a lot shorter than to Mexico?


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 3, 2011)

Good thinking. Humane slaughter, though distasteful, will save many from a worse fate...

Julia



K9SAR said:


> ......why not bring that business back to the United States, create some regulations for humane treatment and slaughter, and make the truck ride a heck of a lot shorter than to Mexico?


----------



## wildlands (Dec 4, 2011)

It will add value back to a horse. Before the ban you could expect good price for a well breed horse. After the ban horses became a dime a dozen and the price dropped like crazy.  People knew the meat buyers were in town for the auction and they were willing to spend money so you either stepped up and out bid them or not. But no matter what that was setting the price for grade horses.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 4, 2011)

Never thought of eating horse - kinda gives a new meaning to Philly Cheese Steak.......


----------



## willie (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought they used the meat for dog food not human food.  Just asking, I don't know.  I can't eat Mr. Ed. , but I don't mind so much if spot does.  It is better than letting them suffer.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 7, 2012)

Eat more chicken!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 9, 2012)

willie said:


> I thought they used the meat for dog food not human food.  Just asking, I don't know.  I can't eat Mr. Ed. , but I don't mind so much if spot does.  It is better than letting them suffer.



consitantly heard they shipped lots of it to europe for human consumption


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 10, 2012)

sea trout said:


> consitantly heard they shipped lots of it to europe for human consumption



and down south


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree on betterthe to beslaughtered than to waste away starving/chronic pain or the dangerous ones that will hurt somebody. We had to put a young one down a month or so ago. I offered her to a coworker who does feed raw, he would have taken her if he had a freezer. I hated.for her to go to waste. I don't want to eat any of mine, but if it comes down to it, they're still livestock and edible, if times dictated it, yes, I would cook and eat one.


----------



## Four (Jan 20, 2012)

If there is a market for it, why not.


----------

